# Tenchi Muyo Characters Myers Briggs types



## bmh1990 (Mar 27, 2013)

Tenchi Masaki: ISFJ 
Ryoko: ESTP 
Ayeka Masaki Jurai: ESFJ
Sasami Masaki Jurai: ENFP
Tsunami: INFP
 Mihoshi Kuramitsu: ESFP
 Washu Hakubi: ENTP 
Kiyone Makibi: ISTJ 
Kagato: INTJ 
Yosho: INFJ
Funaho: INFJ
Masaki: ENFP 
Jurai King: ENTJ


----------



## atarulum (Jun 21, 2015)

I think mihoshi is esfj
I think washu as ryoko's mother is intj but in other series entp3w2
Ayeka 1w9
Tenchi's father intp 5w6 
Grandfather intp or infj 9w1


----------

